
Show HN: Photile – create photo collages from your Instagram photos - lukapeharda
https://photile.co/
======
lukapeharda
Photile is a small JS/GO app that I've built to learn ReactJS and Golang.

It can be used to create a perfect cover image for your Facebook, Twitter or
any other social profile. You can use it to create featured images for your
blog articles or even print it out and put it on your wall.

It can also be used to create "end of year" or "best of Instagram" collages.

~~~
ronyfadel
Neat! I'm not sure the HN crowd is your target audience though. I encourage
you to showcase your app on Reddit (/r/reactjs, /r/sideproject) and
ProductHunt.

~~~
lukapeharda
Thank you for your suggestions. I did plan to showcase it on ProductHunt and
this was just a first stop :-) I did not consider those subreddits so I'll
give them a try.

